# JBOSS Server - Eclipse



## DanceDevil (5. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
hab hier eclipse laufen und a) local einen jboss server
 alles einwandfrei
nun will ich mit eclipse aber auf einen b) remote jboss server connecten und meine application dort debuggen
wie geht das?
hab das initialisierungs script vomjboss so umgeschrieben das remote debugging erlaubt ist und kann nun auch mit eclipse auf den entsprechenden port connecten
bekomme dann eine schöne liste angezeigt mit allen möglichen threads
aber wie bekomme ich jetzt meien application da rein 
wenn ich jboss local ausführe kann ich meine .ear datei einfach rechts anklicken und sage deploy und zack is die drin ... bekomme aber wenn ich das ganze remote mache nix angezeigt wie ich wo was hin deployen kann ...
kennt sich da jemand aus?
wenn jemand eine lösung hat bitte auch kurz per pm informieren


----------



## Thomas Darimont (5. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Hast du die JBoss IDE (Das Plugin für Eclipse) ? (Gibts über die Eclipse Updatesite von Jboss.org )
Damit kannst du das doch ganz easy über die Launchkonfiguration (DebugModus) einstellen wenn du dir einen Server registriert hast.

Gruß Tom


----------



## DanceDevil (5. Juli 2004)

ja die ist eingebunden und in dem fenster wo ich meinen debugger konfiguren kann hab ich links ne menu leiste mit jboss 2.x jboss 3..x und jboss remote
jboss remote hab ich entsprechend konfiguriert und wenn ich dann auf debug klicke und in die debugger ansicht wechsle bekome ich auch alle möglichen threads angezeigt die da laufen
nun ich habe ein tutorial gemacht das sich fibo nennt und auf den ordner "http://hostname/fibo" publiziert wird
nur sobald ich mein projekt öffne und dann den debugger anschmeiße bekomm ich nur ne fehlermeldung wenn ich die seite aufmachen willl
logisch
denke mal das liegt daran dass auf dem server die .ear datei fehlt?! aber wie bekomme ich die da hin ohne mich direkt an die maschine zu setzen ... wenn da schon die funktion von nem remote debugger geboten wird dann muss ich mein zeug doch ohne umwege irgendwie da hin bekommen oder?!


----------

